# pics- restore/rebuild..done



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

910954 tractor/910995 24"bucket...re-painted , re-powered , accesorized, and ready for snow.i replaced all bushings and bearings and pins with new ones. as a final touch i added the ariens bucket decal, and the interlock caution decal.then put several coats of wax on it. i will be coating all the metal parts with fluid film right before i put it into use. as you can see i added lights, kawell 12 watt led 60 deg. flood lights. i can swivel , twist and angle them, or move them up or down on the bars. i got the amber color lights because they cut through the blowing snow far better the the white light, you dont get the reflection or glare you do with white light. i had them on my jeeps for years and there is no comparison. i had a switch from an old pair of lights,but needed to enclose it. i took one of the brides mini rubbermaid containers, cut a piece out of the top to fit the switch and snapped it in like you would do on a dashboard or control panel. ran the wires out the side sealed it, installed the box on a bracket ,then just put a small nut and bolt right through the clamp to bolt the clamp and bracket together then just clamped it to the cross bar. i then just snapped the top on to give me a waterproof switch box. i also added a weight mount that i have 10 lbs on. i couldnt see paying the price wanted for a block of steel, so i used 2 steel 5 lb. barbell weights that i had laying around.i also think they match the blower better as everything on it is rounded or curved and i thought a rectangle block would look out of place. i painted them using the chevy orange to match, rubber mounted them,top and bottom, so they would not wear the paint or rattle, and used a knob from an old lawn mower so it would match the knobs on the drift cutters that i also added. i can easily remove them or add more weight if i need to. went with armor skids also.much better than the stock ones. i used 2 u-joints to put the shute control where i wanted. i put it up higher and toward the middle, a little higher than where the original was located. i could have run it straight out, but i figure that after i did all this work, i was going to be a bit lazy and did not want to have to bend over to crank the shute.a local guy that sell parts who i got the u-jounts from had a pair of new carlise snow hog tires on john deer rims, so i decided to grab them, 25 bucks for both and put them on. the ones on were 12 x 3.5 x 6..the snow hogs are 13 x 4.1 x 6. going to run without chains at first as i have no hills to clean and should be good. i had to use chains with the turf savers, because i had NO traction, so will see how that goes. while i had the impeller out i added paddles to all four impeller blades.the impeller blades are 7" wide counting the curve at the end. in one of my orders from jacks, i ordered 5" x 2" x 1/4 " thick reinforced paddles that go on a honda blower. they were the right size i needed, and only 2.80 each. i cut square holes in the impeller blades (two each) in order to use carrige bolts. i used a steel backing plate to sandwich the rubber paddle between it and the impeller blade,then nylock nuts to bolt it all together. i put the paddles on the back side of the blades because i wanted smooth flow on the front of the blades so that cintrifical force from the center to outer edge of the impeller blade would not be impeaded.thats why i used carrige bolts. i was not worried about the rubber paddles bending or giving by mounting on the backside because only about 2/8 "or so out of 2" is being used to close the gap and at that thickness with a steel backing plate that is even with the top of the steel impeller blade, it will not give from snow and ice. also as somewhat of a saftey feature, the "key" is angled right at me when i am using the blower. i added a strap (like a long cammera strap) that i loop around my wrist. if i fall or have a heart attack.ect.. the key will be pulled out and the sb will shut down and not continue to run. when i move around or need to leave the rear of the sb i just put it over the old throttle control that i put back on (that is no longer connected to anything, so the strap does not just hang down and get hung up on something. fired it up also for the first time today, started right up. ran nice and smooth, and quiet .put it through the paces and to wear the impeller paddles down. everything worked awesome. so all in all, i think it came out pretty good.:wavetowel2:..........................previous pics http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/69345-rebuild-comming-along-pics.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome machine! Well Done!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks beatiful, great job there, well done. k:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

great work, looks like new and upgraded !!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

very nice job


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

To bad you're in CT, could use you're skill on mine.

Nice work on the old girl :hope:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My hat's off to you, Dave That's a fine looking machine and a *great* restoration job. You guys who take on these projects have my admiration. I just don't have that patience nor talent. Truly a labor of love. :goodjob:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice job ... btw, how did you power your lights.

I am in Newington btw, and maybe we will be testing our blowers soon, or maybe not, as this warm weather might just last til March, LOL


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Nice job ... btw, how did you power your lights.
> 
> I am in Newington btw, and maybe we will be testing our blowers soon, or maybe not, as this warm weather might just last til March, LOL


hi, neighbor. the engine has a 3 amp d.c. alternator. you can see the wire right at the top of the starter motor. yes, we may get a couple of inches tues. morning, but it will be gone by tues afternoon


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

thanks every one. I have already started on my 32" bucket sb. the same model as this one for the tractor and blower. that one wont be finished until warm weather though. first I have to re finish the glider swing in one of the pics. the bucket was to heavy to hang on the dog run to paint like I did with the other parts. so I painted it on that. It has the orange outline. i am under direction to finish that first (lol)


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great, awesome job!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

A Tall Chute would Finish it...


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> A Tall Chute would Finish it...


i really wanted to put a tall one on. I picked a tall one up, that had the wide gear not the worm gear. i intended to weld the worm gear bottom from one of the spare shutes, to the tall one (did not want to ruin the original) if you remember I was looking for one, a month or so ago. however,being that I don't weld too often my skills were lacking in that area. I messed it up. I cant afford another tall shute with the worm gear for awhile, (retired) so ill be looking in a few months for another one....thats the one mod I wanted the most. everything here is close and narrow, so with the tall banks it would have helped the most


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice, Great job.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ctdave said:


> i really wanted to put a tall one on. I picked a tall one up, that had the wide gear not the worm gear. i intended to weld the worm gear bottom from one of the spare shutes, to the tall one (did not want to ruin the original) if you remember I was looking for one, a month or so ago. however,being that I don't weld too often my skills were lacking in that area. I messed it up. I cant afford another tall shute with the worm gear for awhile, (retired) so ill be looking in a few months for another one


Post some pics of the damaged chute. 
I'm not the best welder, but I do have some welding skills, I might be able to help you (FREE) repair/weld the tall chute to the worm gear base properly (I have a couple of blowers with tall chutes for angles reference) I'm also in CT (Shoreline though).
Or you can PM me if interested


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice work, I am impressed! I'm just curious where you sourced the Briggs snow engine?


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

Clipperskipper said:


> Nice work, I am impressed! I'm just curious where you sourced the Briggs snow engine?


I got that from a guy I was talking to at home depot .he was looking at snow blowers.he was going to repower one but didn't. was new in the box. I was able to reg it with b&s. normally I would get one from small engine warehouse.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Post some pics of the damaged chute.
> I'm not the best welder, but I do have some welding skills, I might be able to help you (FREE) repair/weld the tall chute to the worm gear base properly (I have a couple of blowers with tall chutes for angles reference) I'm also in CT (Shoreline though).
> Or you can PM me if interested


ill try again. I used to weld ok, but its a perishable skill. I just need to practice some more


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ctdave said:


> ill try again. I used to weld ok, but its a perishable skill. I just need to practice some more


If you are not succesful on your second attempt, PM me and I'll help you as I can to make it work.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## DrewLLatham (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice job on this machine. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> If you are not succesful on your second attempt, PM me and I'll help you as I can to make it work.


thank you, I will do that. if not succesful


----------

